

How do you (personally) pronounce sudo? - jibiki

Wikipedia gives three possible pronunciations, but I'm curious about which is actually the most common (I say "sue dough".)
======
parse_tree
"Sue dough". For a long time I didn't realize it was an abbreviation for
"super-user do", and by the time I did "sue dough" was stuck in my head.

------
sambeau
"Sue dough" and i always think of it as pseudo.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
I use "Sue Doo" because it is "As super-user - do this."

~~~
jlc
I too say soodoo, FWIW.

------
chaosprophet
Soo doh, but perhaps I should start saying sooo do.

------
yan
I say "sue doo"

